# Back To Life



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

courtesy of the grand wizard of electrical timepieces (Paul). He just repaired this Junghans Data-Cron for me and a fine job it is! It has a Junghans 600.12 movement. The case has some dings from use but is still quite presentable IMO.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice one Bill. Great looking watch, and wonderful it's going again. 

Funny, I've heard Paul referred to now as the "masked crusader" and the "grand wizard" on this forum :huh: Is there anything we should know?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well done Paul, another one saved


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

_Back to life, back to the present time_

_Back from a fantasy Yeah_



_Tell me now, take the iniative_



_IÂ´ll leave it in your hands until youÂ´re ready oh _










:lol:

Glad it worked out and we got it running again Bill.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Hi Bill, Unusual looking watch!

Could you email me at roddyjb at shaw dot ca

Re: My posting on Timex Dynabeat.

Thanks, Rod


----------

